# Uber Keeps Rejecting my Share Cover Insurance Certificate



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Not sure what else I can do...

Switched from budget direct to share cover.
Uploaded Share Cover certificate policy with my name, address, policy and start/ end dates.

Uber Philippines rejects it stating my name is not on the policy. Call uber call centre they state they can see my name and to call back tomorrow so the merry go round goes...

Anyone else had similar issue?

Thinking might need cancel share cover and go back to budget direct as otherwise seemingly can't get onto platform..will call uber tomorrow see what's going on.


----------

